# Bikeparks Todtnau Vergleich Bad Wildbad



## cube ltd 1 (21. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche noch ein Geburtstagsgeschenk für einen Biker der nicht ganz so fit im Downhill ist, also bisher auch noch keine Sprünge gemacht hat und wollte mal hören welchen Bikepark Ihr mir empfehlen würdet wenn es darum geht ihm einen Tag lang Spaß zu vermitteln und sich vielleicht an das ein oder andere Sprüngchen mal ranführen könnte.
Für normale Singletrailabfahrten muß er nicht in einen Bikepark, das hat er zu Hause.

Und nun für mich persönlich die Frage: welcher Bikepark ist der attraktivere?

Danke für infos, Gruß cube


----------



## waldman (21. April 2010)

So wie sich das liest fährt dein Freund noch nicht so lange.
Dann wird er in Wildbad nur auf Bikercross und Dual Slalom Spaß haben.
Die DH Strecken sind derzeit extrem ruppig und ausgefahren, absolut nix für Anfänger.

Todtnau hat ja noch nicht offen, aber da wird derzeit viel mit Bagger etc gemacht. Ich denke der umgebaute Wildride (und einzelne Sektionen vom DH) wird genau das Richtige sein für deinen Kumpel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube ltd 1 (21. April 2010)

Also ist halt immer schwierig mit der Einschätzung des Fahrkönnens. Er fährt schon etwa 2 jahre, ist aber etwas unsicher, vorallem bei verblocktem Gelände tut er sich sehr schwer. 

Ich dachte Todtnau würde jetzt am WE aufmachen? Naja der Geburtstag ist Mitte Mai, bis dahin werden die auf machen, oder?

Gruß cube


----------



## Eike. (21. April 2010)

Je nachdem wo ihr herkommt wäre Lac Blanc auch noch eine Alternative. Da gibt es wesentlich mehr Strecken in sehr unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden, so dass wirklich vom Tourenfahrer bis zum Downhiller jeder was findet.


----------



## Speedbullit (21. April 2010)

cube ltd 1 schrieb:


> vorallem bei verblocktem Gelände tut er sich sehr schwer.



dann ist wildbad nichts für ihn 







todtnau macht jetzt am we auf, lac blanc ist erst ab 08.05 befahrbar. 
winterberg wäre sicherlich auch noch eine alternative


----------



## black soul (21. April 2010)

wo kommt ihr her ?
todtnau ist sicher die bessere lösung.  die beste bleibt aber lac blanc ! genug strecken und jede menge schwierigkeiten zum steigern. 
wenn ihr  eh ca 1,5 std. fahren müsstet, dann lieber fronkroich


----------



## Chaparral Rider (21. April 2010)

albstadt wäre evtl noch ne überlegung wert, hängt natürlich ab von wo ihr herkommt.

nicht wirklich ruppig oder steil, aber sehr flowig und gut um sich an sprünge ran zu tasten


----------



## nobs (21. April 2010)

Hi,

ein Arbeitskollege aus Todtnau sagte mir gestern das der Bikepark seit gestern auf hat.

Gruß nobs


----------



## cube ltd 1 (21. April 2010)

Danke Euch erstmal, ja laut Bild muß ich sagen genau das ist nix für ihn.....
Wir sind aus der Heidelberger Ecke, sind aber jetzt für einen Monat in Freiburg daher würde sich Todtnau auch anbieten. Die Frankreich Ecke macht auch an, aber wenn Ihr meint Todtnau bringts auch....warum nicht.

Mal ne blöde Frage: Was hat der Bikepark was ich sonst auf den Trails in Freiburg nicht finden kann?

Danke Euch nochmal, Gruß cube


----------



## esmirald_h (21. April 2010)

Ein Lift



cube ltd 1 schrieb:


> Danke Euch erstmal, ja laut Bild muß ich sagen genau das ist nix für ihn.....
> Wir sind aus der Heidelberger Ecke, sind aber jetzt für einen Monat in Freiburg daher würde sich Todtnau auch anbieten. Die Frankreich Ecke macht auch an, aber wenn Ihr meint Todtnau bringts auch....warum nicht.
> 
> Mal ne blöde Frage: Was hat der Bikepark was ich sonst auf den Trails in Freiburg nicht finden kann?
> ...


----------



## Hopi (21. April 2010)

Auch wenn einige lachen werden, aber für jemand der noch nicht viel kann und auch noch aus Heidelberg kommt, wäre Beerfelden wohl für den Anfang das beste. Er ist um die Ecke und die Strecken bieten auch Anfängern Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube ltd 1 (22. April 2010)

Wie bereits erwähnt, er ist kein Anfänger mehr, nur hasst er verblocktes Gelände und kann keine Sprünge.

Beerfelden hatte ich mir auch mal überlegt.

Ausser Lift noch was anderes? Die Pisten sind doch präpariert, oder?
Also was genau wird einem dort geboten?

Gruß cube


----------



## Hopi (22. April 2010)

cube ltd 1 schrieb:


> Wie bereits erwähnt, er ist kein Anfänger mehr, nur hasst er verblocktes Gelände und kann keine Sprünge.



Er ist ein Anfänger  aber das ist ja nicht schlimm denn angefangen haben wir alle 

Beerfelden hat 4 Strecken für unterschiedliches Können, die meisten Sprünge sind so gebaut, dass man über sie oder um sie rum fahren kann.
Der Boden ist Waldboden mit Anliegern und wie gesagt, vom Kind bis zum guten Fahrer kann dort jeder Spaß haben. Lift ist dort zur Zeit noch nicht, sondern es werden Busse eingesetzt (geht aber auch bis der Lift laufen darf).


----------



## Eike. (22. April 2010)

Na im Bikepark findest du eben nicht "nur" Naturstrecken sondern auch Elemente (Sprünge, Leitern etc.) die extra gebaut werden und auf normalen Trails für gewöhnlich nicht rumstehen. Außerdem weis man, dass die Sprünge jemand mit Ahnung gebaut hat und sie so ausgelegt sind, dass sie auch funktionieren und nicht bei einer unsauberen Landung auseinanderbrechen.
Davon abgesehen ist der Lift auch viel Wert. Man schafft einfach an einem Tag sehr viel mehr Abfahrten und kann sich so gut an spezielle Stellen herantasten. Wenn es beim ersten mal nicht klappt versucht man es halt beim nächsten mal wieder, wenn da jedesmal eine Auffahrt dazwischen liegt verliert man recht schnell die Motivation


----------



## waldman (22. April 2010)

nobs schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ein Arbeitskollege aus Todtnau sagte mir gestern das der Bikepark seit gestern auf hat.
> 
> Gruß nobs



Stimmt nicht. 
Zur Zeit wird noch an den Strecken gearbeitet. 
Der Park macht morgen oder Freitag auf.


----------



## Noctis (22. April 2010)

bin Samstag am Start 

Todtnau sollte, wie oben schon geschrieben wurde, genau richtig sein.
Die Wildride und Teile der DH waren auch mein Start. Hat super gepasst für den Anfang.
Wie die neu gestalteten Strecken aussehen, [Todtnau hat seit diesem Jahr einen neuen "Besitzer"] wird sich zeigen. Denk' jedoch, dass sich nicht soooo viel verändert hat...

Lac Blanc ist allerdings aufgrund der Strecken-Anazahl und des geringeren Preises immer eine Reise wert.


----------



## black soul (22. April 2010)

> aber wenn Ihr meint Todtnau bringts auch....warum nicht.



wenn der park auf hat und die strecken neu gebaut wurde (wildride) dann habt ihr spass. 
da ihr aus heidelberg seid, lohnt sich  lac blanc  auf jeden fall. einfacher hin zu fahren und die strecken sind definitiv besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube ltd 1 (22. April 2010)

Danke Jungs.

Einfacher von Heidelberg nach Lac Blanc ? Also wenn es das ist was ich auf der Karte gefunden mir so anschaue ist man da nicht gerade schneller als in Todtnau, es sei denn Ihr redet von einem andren Lac blanc.


----------



## Noctis (22. April 2010)

zudem ist er in FREIBURG


----------



## Speedbullit (22. April 2010)

von heidelberg sind es gute zwei stunden. todtnau dürfte etwas kürzer sein. allerdings bietet lac blanc mehr abwechslung. todtnau ist zum dh baller und kondition bolzen super, aber ein ganzes we kann langweilig werden.


----------



## Speedbullit (22. April 2010)

hier ein vid von todtnau

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3078


----------



## black soul (23. April 2010)

cube ltd 1 schrieb:


> Danke Jungs.
> 
> Einfacher von Heidelberg nach Lac Blanc ? Also wenn es das ist was ich auf der Karte gefunden mir so anschaue ist man da nicht gerade schneller als in Todtnau, es sei denn Ihr redet von einem andren Lac blanc.



sind 180 km von karlsruhe, todtnau ungefähr gleich vie.l aber angenehmer zu fahren ist lac blanc . knapp 1 3/4 std.  
lac blanc gehn 2 tage prima, in todtnau wirds nach einem langweilig.


----------



## kingofdirt (24. April 2010)

Todtnau ist auf(-erstanden)!!!!

Und der NEUE Wildride ist genau das richtige um sich ranzutasten und neues zu lernen.

Also, auf nach Todtnau!


----------



## hallo ich bins (25. April 2010)

mal schaun ob sich todtnau nun wieder fängt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. April 2010)

hallo ich bins schrieb:


> mal schaun ob sich todtnau nun wieder fängt.



Ich drücke den Jungs ganz fest die Daumen.


----------



## Bikeshop-Freiburg (30. April 2010)

hey, schaut mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=459010


----------

